# Bass Fishing-pay lake?



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone know of any paylakes in the Southwest area that stock bass? 
I'm not a paylake fisherman, but I would like to take the young ones out to a lake that I know we would catch a few bass without putting in a lot of effort. (young people have short attention spans) I remember reading an article a few years back about a bassfishing paylake in the area that rented electric boats, but now I cant find any info. 
If anyone has any info about such a lake or any other area please let me know.

Tight Lines! and Thanks in advance


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

Voice Of America in West Chester.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I would recommend saving your money & just hitting a local park. 

For fast bass action for the kids, try a bulky amount of worms under a bobber. 

Dad can use a rubber worm rigged with sinker. I'd say your odds of catching bass will be about the same whether you're @ a pay lake or somewhere public.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

robistro said:


> Anyone know of any paylakes in the Southwest area that stock bass?
> I'm not a paylake fisherman, but I would like to take the young ones out to a lake that I know we would catch a few bass without putting in a lot of effort. (young people have short attention spans) I remember reading an article a few years back about a bassfishing paylake in the area that rented electric boats, but now I cant find any info.
> If anyone has any info about such a lake or any other area please let me know.
> 
> Tight Lines! and Thanks in advance




In owensville there is a lake called lake monteray. ( might have mispelled that) You can rent an electric boat and fish all day for $15. Has alot of bass and crappies. The number to call is zach at 513-967-8373. I have taken my kids and had a blast!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

fishymcgoo said:


> In owensville there is a lake called lake monteray. ( might have mispelled that) You can rent an electric boat and fish all day for $15. Has alot of bass and crappies. The number to call is zach at 513-967-8373. I have taken my kids and had a blast!




I will second this as well. Great bass fishing @ Lake Monterey, it's fairly cheap and there are tons of large bass, catfish & crappie to be caught.

Zach is a very good friend of mine...


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

Lake Monterey is closed unfortunately.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Treebass227 said:


> Lake Monterey is closed unfortunately.




I'll be honest, I was disappointed when they decided to open it to the public. I fish there often and obviously after it was opened up the "atmosphere" changed a bit.


That lake has been there for a long time & has some great fish in it. I think they closed it due to some type of agreement with the corp of engineers and making $$$ on the lake.. I don't know the details but now that I think of it I remember it being closed.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

fallen513 said:


> I'll be honest, I was disappointed when they decided to open it to the public. I fish there often and obviously after it was opened up the "atmosphere" changed a bit.
> 
> 
> That lake has been there for a long time & has some great fish in it. I think they closed it due to some type of agreement with the corp of engineers and making $$$ on the lake.. I don't know the details but now that I think of it I remember it being closed.


if you call zach, you can still fish there for $15.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

fishymcgoo said:


> if you call zach, you can still fish there for $15.


Thanks for the info guys! I'm close to this place so I'll give it a try or drive by to check it out. I'm strictly catch and release. I just want to get out and let the kids hook into a bass or two. I know they'll be wanting to go again, and again after they experience a fight with a largemouth.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i dont fish there but a friend goes to Rie lakes a lot and slays the bass. they have several large lakes (gravel pits) and some are managed as "bass lakes" where the others are mainly catfish lakes. its just outside of Springfield on (i think) west Possum rd.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i dont fish there but a friend goes to Rie lakes a lot and slays the bass. they have several large lakes (gravel pits) and some are managed as "bass lakes" where the others are mainly catfish lakes. its just outside of Springfield on (i think) west Possum rd.



ive been wanting to go to this place for awhile now. ive heard about it but have never gotten an address or anything.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

AbuGarciaFan said:


> ive been wanting to go to this place for awhile now. ive heard about it but have never gotten an address or anything.


use Google maps....


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

here is the website for rei lakes

http://www.reilakes.com/

not your typical mud puddle, overstocked paylake. lots of room, BIG and DEEP lakes that actually are a challenge to fish.


----------



## drjkl1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I haven't fished Rei this year, but did fish it quite few times last year. Just down the road from my church on Possum. Very nice clean facility that you can camp at too. Long levee's divide different sections that you can walk along and fish both sides. Drive from spot to spot, get out and fish, you should have fun. Caught plenty of fish and had a nice time there when I needed a quick excursion away from the house. Some nice big pike patrol along the lake too. The owner will tell you the largest bass he ever saw caught was actually caught in the front lake which is primarily considered a "catfish" lake.


----------



## bsterzenbach (Aug 18, 2007)

Agreed. We've caught some great bass on the front lake, but you can only put a boat in th e back lake, so I've actually caught more there because I'm lazy


----------

